# Best overclock settings for GeForce 7900 GS?



## pafriedl (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey all. I downloaded the nVidia ForceWare app from their site, and it definitely boosted the PCI bus speed to 2975 Mhz and the the CPU FSB to 311Mhz. But it didn't boost the core GPU clock or the memory clock.

Will ATi Tool be able to tweak the settings on my card to really push it (safely)?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2006)

are you talking ntune? if so run a tuning session for 3 hours and it will tune your video card to the max


----------



## pafriedl (Dec 23, 2006)

Yup, nTune. I did run it for the 3 hour test and got the bus speed boosts, but no GPU/Memory increases. I did install ATi Tool as well and ran tests on max memory/core speeds as well. I didn't run til it puked, but I did boost the core and memory by 25-30 Mhz to see how well it did.

so far, the card's running at stock temps (45F normal, 55F gaming) and the fan really hasn't kicked up too much - the system is still pretty quiet.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2006)

you could try running the tuning session for 6 hours it usually take ntune 6 hours on mine to really get the best setting but it takes forever and i am impatient


----------



## pafriedl (Dec 23, 2006)

6 hours would kill me. I'd have to set it to run before I headed to work. I think running ATiTool along with nTune did a pretty good job on my system. the noise level is still very quiet, and I got a nice little boost on the card.

Right now I'm only playing Battlefield 2, so maxing out at 1280x1024, 75Hz with full graphics and anti-aliasing doesn't even make the system break a sweat - awesome!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2006)

i run battlefield 2142 at high settings at 1680x1050 and have no problems either....never messed with AA or AF


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 23, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> i run battlefield 2142 at high settings at 1680x1050 and have no problems either....never messed with AA or AF


The fact that you can't have AA on with the HDR


----------

